# Hardwood supplier in Northern Kentucky



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Great place! I went there today and got some good stuff . I picked up a Jet 1220 vs lathe a few weeks back, I got it all set up and wanted something decent to turn. It's a family business, at the end of a 1 lane gravel road. Beautiful Kentucky scenery. I bought 2 big cherry blanks,and he gave me some oak and cedar. I can't say enough about a good place. If it's close enough for you, check them out. He recommends you call first, he says he's getting out of the turning stock,and his little ankle biter dog is friendly.

Link below:

http://www.vineyardhardwoods.com/


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

hairy:

I buy Eastern Red Cedar and Crotch Walnut from these folks.
I plan on hauling some cherry logs to them for cutting and kiln drying.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I will have to take a look at them. They are about an hour's drive north from me but I have been going just as far (in the other direction for my lumber).


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Glad we've had a couple of positive posts. It's great to find sawmills that know and trust our wood supplies.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

will need check them out myself.

live about an hour north, but make into northern Kentucky a couple times a month


----------

